# Selling Kithchens and Baths ?



## tman78 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I am looking for a design program that i can use on my Laptop, to demonstrate and SELL "kitchen and bath remodeling."

There are so many programs out there ranging in price and features BUT i thought i would start here first. 

Which is the program you recommend and WHY?
How long did it take you to master it?

Just starting my research and appreciate any constructive input you can offer. Thanks!

~T


----------



## Matt0034 (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm a fan of chief architect. Easy to learn, there's a ton of videos online. Also they have an extensive manufacturer catalog to download, gotta pay of course. It's very realistic for renderings and has helped me on everyone I've designed to show the client exactly what it will look like with there finish selections.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tman78 (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks Mat...i'll look into that one.


----------

